# halloween by drone 70% done



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

First try: some props missing.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a unique view, sweet set up. Love the eye in the upstairs window


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That eye definitely catches your attention:jol:

Nice graveyard!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

The EYE is the favorite.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow, I love the bird's eye view of your haunt. (I've got to get me one of those drones!!) I liked the whole video, the different aspects of your haunt, there is a lot of effort put into it. I really like your FCG and the packing tape ghosts.....really nice. (Did I read a prior post of yours that said you don't get many trick or treaters or am I confusing you with someone else? I cannot imagine any child not loving your haunt on Halloween.)


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

^
24 tots this year.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Couple inside pics.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great haunt!
Nice job on the video


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Very cool, Id love to try a drone video. That looks way fun.


----------

